# Mounting/Just doing something with deer horns with no skull



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows a way of sort of mounting horns off the deer I shot this year, when all I have left is the skull plate? Anything cool you can do with them? Also they have velvet on them, and have been outside since end of August, any way to preserve the velvet now? (It isn't rotted really) I wouldn't even mind removing the velvet if at this point it is not saveable, and polishing the horns in some way. Any examples/ideas?


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

you can go buy you an antler mounting kit that comes with the green velvet cover and a plaque, or you can get you a kit from trufitt or somebody that has the kit you put the antlers on a round foam base then wrap it in leather and put it on a plaque. Don't have any pictures, but do a google search and you can find some examples.
That velvet is too late to try and inject now if it has been sitting out since then, but if its not stinky and falling off you can try leaving it on, or you can soak it up and strip it off.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Hood ornament for your Chevy! Just thread the bases, drill holes through the front part of the hood and bolt them on! :mrgreen:


Thats one good idea. What I have done over the years is just mount the skull plates with antlers to the garage walls and hang jackets and cords and ladders on them. 8) There way strong and make cool looking utility hooks, and they are not out in the weather to keep deteriorating.


----------

